
Ask HN: Is it enough to use deep learning? - thallukrish
Looks like deep learning models are good enough to solve almost all types of ML problems. So isn&#x27;t learning that sufficient instead of doing every other ML algorithms? Or others are still needed in specific situations?
======
verdverm
Sometimes you don't need deep networks to solve a problem, so you can save
money and be more environmentally friendly by not using one.

Are ML models really solving something?

